# Thankful for this board



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Cheers! Here's to many more years of riding, and hopefully no more ruptured achilles


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

The Deacon said:


> I got out three times last year and fully ruptured my achilles on my third trip.


You might want to skip that step in the future


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Donutz said:


> You might want to skip that step in the future


I definitely do. Doc didn't think there was any way I'd ride this year. I told him there was no way I WASN'T. But I don't recommend it. It hurt. Especially since I had to get up and ride the rest of the way down, and could only turn left. I was trying to do a wall ride, came in too hot and flew. High. Landed toe side uphill and then fell on my face. No bueno. It's all good now, and i can ride anything at Afton pretty confidently (except the park, i keep my feet on the ground).


----------

